# Good suppliers for Nano Fish



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

So as soon as we get our own place(we're in a vacation rental for the next 2 1/2 months) I want to set up my 10g half moon. Anybody know of any good, reliable suppliers for nano-type fish for this tank? I'd really like a lush bio-tope type setup, but not too sure on from which part of the world. Hints, tips and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Aquabid is your best bet.

Noone will give you a guarantee for live arrival unless it is an overnight shipping. Most folk will accept a DOA claim (you tell them immediately if the fish arrived dead) only if you ship overnight, but not Priority Mail. Overnight is the way to ship fish but for nano fish most folk are too cheap to care about the animals.

There is no other good place online for rare smal freshwater fish.

My advice:
pay the $30 for overnight shipping
ask the seller to double bag
ask the seller to use bags with no 90 degree corners (small fish easily get wedged in them)
ask for heat packs
ask about quarantine (good luck with that, noone does it, best bet is if the fish the guy is selling have not been selling well and he's had them for some time)

--Nikolay


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

I have gotten great nano fishes from

Frank's at http://www.franksaquarium.com/

and Rachel at

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?142

Their packaging is quite good and if I remember correctly both of them use kordon breather bags.
Frank definite used it. Both take great care of their livestock and definitely do quarantine.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's right! Forgot Frank!

He's the first one to check out.

--Nikolay


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I had totally forgotten about Frank. And I've ordered from him in the past:doh: Any others that I should check out??


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Frank and Rachel have the best supplier in the North East.


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody know of anyone in the southern part of Florida?? Maybe save a bit on shipping, if you know what I mean?? But thanks to all who have responded!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Look for least killifish. They are native to east coast.


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks digital gods. I am actually thinking that I want to do a little Florida-type biotope with some pygmy sunfish. Just gotta get out and look around now, see how the swapy bits look down here.


----------



## allaboutfish1996 (Nov 25, 2011)

i actually have a 10 gallon with a trio of pygmy sunfish and a least killifish


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

Right on! Did you set it up as a biotope, or just a nice planted tank? I really think that this is what I'm going to do with this tank. Do you have any pics of your set up?


----------



## Caton (May 17, 2011)

Plus one for Rachel. She donated $150 worth of fish to the tank I set-up in a 6th grade classroom.


----------

